# Dayan Zhanchi Card



## Winston Yang (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently received a Dayan Zhanchi and I was wondering what is the card for? I tryed google but couldnt find it. Do you people know what it is?


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 3, 2011)

The number is the number order you made.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 3, 2011)

It's the cube number ie. 00001 would mean you have the first zhanchi.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 3, 2011)

So it is not important right?


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 3, 2011)

not really unless you have low/ cool number


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

505 OH SNAP


----------

